# VapeCon Promoting \ local meet



## BigAnt (13/5/15)

This is just an idea and hopefully the different areas can get it going.

How many times have we been out vaping and get approached by somebody curious or interested? This has happened every time I have been to a mini meet or even a few of us just having a beer together.

Leading up to VapeCon maybe all the local vapers could get together at their local pub\hangout and blow some clouds. If the Organizers could step in with maybe a poster and some flyers (even some tickets) just to drum up some additional awareness to the event.

Have a beer....... blow some clouds........ get approached....... see you at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/5/15)

Awesome idea! Even if we don't get approached, let's go have a beer and blow some clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Great idea @BigAnt 

Go forth and multiply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RipeAvo (14/5/15)

Im pretty keen


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/5/15)

BigAnt said:


> This is just an idea and hopefully the different areas can get it going.
> 
> How many times have we been out vaping and get approached by somebody curious or interested? This has happened every time I have been to a mini meet or even a few of us just having a beer together.
> 
> ...



Awesome idea @BigAnt ... @VapeCon whats your thoughts?


----------

